# Gran Turismo 6 demo



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Was released this morning as GT Acadamy, anyone else played it yet? 

No changes that I can see to the graphics yet but the handling is subtly different, must be the new tyre and suspension models, one little slide or loss of traction is enough to make a reasonable lap time very difficult


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Downloaded it but no chance to play it yet. Fingers crossed the sound and handling is much improved. Also has anyone heard about the apps that will be available for the game? I'm hoping it will allow timing screens to your ipad/iphone etc which would be excellent.


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

WOOT

Please tell me that they improved sounds, all cars sounded exactly the same!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Unsure if the sound is improved much, the two cars I drove sounded slightly better than old versions and the screeching of tyres is a little less harsh.

I love the new handling though, and the suspension seems a lot more realistic, watch the replays of the Leafs after a race and you can see them leaning right over


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't be expecting a big demo though, 4 races using Nissans, a Leaf and something else then into the GT academy stuff using a race 370Z. I've unlocked up to the final test now, a full lap of Silverstone. Only got Bronzes though


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Hopefully you'll finally be able to replicate lift off over steer in FWD cars... Always seemed strange you can't in previous incarnations.


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Dift said:


> Hopefully you'll finally be able to replicate lift off over steer in FWD cars... Always seemed strange you can't in previous incarnations.


You actually could, it differed from car to car but it was there, a good example of that would be the Mini you are provided with on the slalom license test.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Junkers_GTi said:


> You actually could, it differed from car to car but it was there, a good example of that would be the Mini you are provided with on the slalom license test.


I thought that too, seem to remember the Honda Integra doing it too. However a fully tuned Suzuki Swift Sport didn't seem to do anything but grip and go like stink!

Anyway, I didn't really get lift off over steer in the leaf but the tail got unstable through fast corners and on the replays you could see it trying to let go.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought the screeching sound was very unrealistic. Maybe had the volume up too loud though :lol:


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

I don't see difference with GT5 to be honest with you. Got gold on all events and I'm not precisely skilled at it.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Downloaded it the other night. Only a few bronzes and a silver though!
Alex


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Demo's at Goodwood next week designer going to be chatting out it


----------



## Mart1965 (Apr 21, 2013)

handling does seem bit more realistic, graphics seem smoother. golded the leafs only got bronzes and couple silvers on the rest.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Set some pretty decent times on the academy stuff now  edward101 on psn if you want to add me. Always good fun comparing everyones times. Found the full lap difficult, the first events in the Nissan Leaf were unbelievably boring though!


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Don't remember my username right now, once I get home I'll get that and post it here so we can compare lap times


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Anyone got GT6? I've got my copy but have to upgrade my operating system before it will play.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Its much the same as GT5 to be honest, little upgrades you'll spot every now and then, Menus and moving around are far slicker. Handling far harder than GT5, a little under steer or oversteer affects you lap far more. I still enjoy it though, even though my 471bhp Clio is too hard to drive!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Worth getting then?

I don't want to pay £40 (or however much it is), just for brands hatch.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

It depends if you want slight graphical improvements and handling changes and can afford £40 for it, I've enjoyed it so far but have nearly finished GT5 and was only collecting cars. Can you try it and return if you don't like?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'd only really buy it for Brands Hatch, not fussed on Silverstone etc...

Might see if there are any offers in Jan.


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

Dift said:


> Worth getting then?
> 
> I don't want to pay £40 (or however much it is), just for brands hatch.


I thought the same soons i seen the track list lol...is it true theres no used car market? Interior views on all models yet?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

No used car market but there is a recommended car market that offers up a choice suitable for upcoming races, every car is available brand new though. Only certain cars have the proper interior view, others the generic thing but I've not driven one of those yet.

Goodwood is on there as an event, I don't know how big it is as when I unlocked it there were only three races, one in an Abarth 1500 Biposto Bertone, one in a KTM X Bow, and a Ferrari 246 Dino GT. I can't do the Ferrari one and have no idea if there is more to come.

In the future they plan to add a feature where you can track journeys using a smart phone with GPS and then turn the route into a track, can't wait for that as my drive to work is pretty good!

And for those interested you can fit bigger wheels to some of the cars!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Santa had better bring me this. I have had all the series since 2 and will get this. Just 1 24 hour race to do to get level 40 and complete all races:thumb:
I have around 900 cars and 20m credits( too easy compared to previous games) so collecting cars to get them all.


----------

